# Etape du Tour 2008 extravaganza....



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

If you have been around RBR for awhile or have checked out the ride reports linked in my signature, you'll know that every year we organise a little trip around the Etape du Tour cyclosportive (http://www.letapedutour.com/2009/ETDT/presentation/fr/faits2008.htm) and follow a few days of the Tour. Last two years have been no different but I have had a lot on my plate so am only now posting ride reports.... lame, I know.

We (werdna and marks from RBR and werdna's friend D.) headed down to Argeles in the Pyrénées, rocked the Etape, froze on the way down Hautacam, rode a bunch of Cols, did a pilgrimmage to Lourdes, cooked some yummy meals and then hung out with the pros... a good week all-in-all!

First we spent some time in Pau getting our ride numbers and checking out the course... you never know who you might run into! Back by train to Lourdes and then a long day in the saddle the following day - rain on the Tourmalet and rain, cold, cold rain up Hautacam. No pictures during the ride but here is what 7 hours the rain in the saddle does to your man....


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Etape 2008 2*

During the Etape, we rode the Tourmalet in the rain and mist... that is just not on!

After a rest day, we decide to ride the Tourmalet in the sun... much better. Only one regret... the Cepe (porcini) that got away.. We had to leave it on the side of the road but we weren't at all happy about it! After the Tourmalet, we made our way back to Argeles on one of Teo's favourite roads.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Etape 2008 #3*

Next day, we decide to ride the old abandoned railroad bed from Argeles to Cauterets and go for a swim... it was cold, very, very cold!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Etape 2008 #3*

This is one of my favourite rides in the region: Col de Spandelles, Col de l' Aubisque and Col du Soulor. The first time I rode this I was 14 years old and the fog was so thick I could barely see my feet. It's much better in the sun.... but it hasn't gotten any easier with age!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Etape 2008 #5*

Rainy day = good day to go to Lourdes and pick up some holy water... or a few dozen plastic Jesuses... or a electric-powered lighted Holy Mary or any other number of kitsch trinkets in the Holy Catholic Disneyland....


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Etape 2008 #6*

D. is fresh off the plane from NYC and happy as can be that we scored him a hybrid to riode with us to Bagneres de Bigorre for the arrival of the TDF stage. We head off with some Canadians staying in our Gite but pretty soon, D. is a lot less happy once the road starts heading up.... ouch! 

Nothing a little creative pushing can't help though and we get D. over the hill and into Bagneres in time for Pizza, and some caravan schwag getting. The the riders arrive lead by a doper ... what,?!? A doper winning a stage?!? What are the chances of that happening???

Back we go though D. finds a kind Trek Travel guide who agrees to give him a ride back. On the way, we pick some girolles and once at home fix up some nice wild mushroom risotto with lardons, accompanied by a few sausages, salad and some Cote de Malpere -- a vinyard I once worked for a fez years back when I was a student.

Pretty nice day.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Etape 2008 #7*

Today is the big day. This is the day the pros ride the same stage that we amatuers rode in the Etape -- Pau to Hautacam. Werdna and I ride up and D. walks up having decided that having no bike is better than having a crappy bike. We pick a spot right near some of the craziest, funniest guys on the mountain -- a bunch of friends from Bayonne who take it upon themselves to entertain an entire mountain side every year. The highlight -- hmm, that would be a toss-up between the giant penis talking to the Gendarme (no picture) or the time they had 200-300 people dancing the charleston simultaneously in the middle of the road. pretty damn awesome!

After the race went by, we headed down to the buses to catch some of the riders at their buses -- most were pretty laid back after the stage and spent a good amount of time hanging out with reporters and fans.

Seems like the week just flew by!

A+


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, really fine.

(But captions on the photos would help me.)


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

That "Orgasm donor" shirt is hilarious. Great report - thanks!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Absolutely awesome pics. Great job of illustrated story telling.


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Great photos Philippec!

In this above photo, did this Clydesdale [pun] who's drafting the rider able to take the front a few times I hope ?.... 

Anyway... thanks for posting the shots.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow. Just wow. Encroyable!



....Always wanted to do Tourmalet.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

Fantastic! That's just what I need with the nights drawing in and the first real autumn today.

I _love_ the Pyrénées ever since the first time I went there in 89. I was lucky enough to ride the stage that finished at Superbagneres - it is still the best (and hardest!) day I've ever had on a bike.

If ever there's a spare place going in the gite...

Thanks Philippe


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

mon dieu there are some bizarre people at bike races :thumbsup:


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

sure are some cracking pics in there, nice one.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

That woman needs to shave her chest .


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

A friend just e-mailed me this link -- crazyness ... I'm even in the clip taking some of the pictures that I posted here! Good times!

<div>



<br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6a29k_la-pena-en-action_fun">la peña en action</a></b><br /><i>envoyé par <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/merouan69">merouan69</a>. - <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/fr/channel/fun">Plus de vidéos fun.</a></i></div>


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Wow!!!!


----------



## werdna (Feb 6, 2004)

Are you waiting for me to post the swimming pictures?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

I madee a fully concious decision based on the tried-and-true principle that kept us safe throughout the cold-war : M.A.D.D

If those pics show up, I am unleashing a veritable barrage of skeletor pictures that will make you rue the day we met!

I'm kidding.... ok, maybe not. ;-)

btw, in Montreal this week - damn it's flat!


----------



## werdna (Feb 6, 2004)

I think I will hold off on the swimming pictures... although Mark is the one with the most to lose. 

I was wondering why you were posting so late... here I thought you were diligently working on your report.


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

*The lardo in question*

This Clydesdale is now but a svelte young wisp! 

This year I'll actually be doing it on a road bike, minus 40 lbs and not jet lagged... Will I need a push? Meh, probably.

As always P, bravo on leaving me with no good photos left to post. So lets go for a close up of some meats.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

werdna said:


> I think I will hold off on the swimming pictures... although Mark is the one with the most to lose.
> 
> I was wondering why you were posting so late... here I thought you were diligently working on your report.


I may not have any pictures, but I do remember your college nickname.  MAAD. It kept the peace during the Cold War. It will keep the peace here, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

This thread has me pretty amped up for 2010. 


Started the  "training" a couple days ago. So, you moreons better be prepared, Oeh is going to make you cry all the way up Aubisque. 

Just thought I should forewarn you all, so you can start devising your excuses now..."I had a flat," I forgot my water," "I hammered yesterday, my legs are toast today," "I forgot to eat," "I think I'm getting the flu," and, "Oeh must be doping."



_SWIMMING_ pics? Good Lord, no. I guess I'd better plan on getting a tan...


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I had a flat," I forgot my water," "I hammered yesterday, my legs are toast today," "I forgot to eat," "I think I'm getting the flu," and, "Oeh must be doping."...


or "I didn't get the memo on training"




OldEndicottHiway said:


> _SWIMMING_ pics? Good Lord, no. I guess I'd better plan on getting a tan...


in fairness, it wasn't the lack of tan that was in question, but rather the placement of the tan lines! :blush2:


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

*Ça m'est égal*



philippec said:


> in fairness, it wasn't the lack of tan that was in question, but rather the placement of the tan lines! :blush2:


Bon, ça ne marche pas, fais gaffe! 
























.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

One of the best reports ever.

Sheeps ... cows ... a very sturdy horse ... more cows ... killer scenery ... beautiful pizza ... and the Tour.

What a trip.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Showing this thread to my work-peeps. 

Gerry says "Oh look at the doods, look at the doods...oooohhhh!" 

Dr A says, "Oh look at the food! Look at the food!"


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Kind of hoping that "Gerry" is a woman ..... nttawwt if that isn't the case!

Dr. A:

Post-ride menu by philippe:

Aperitif; 
Walnut wine, taken on the terrace with the other guests 

Meal;
Starter: local field-ripened melon
Entréee: Wild mushroom Risotto and Home-made merguez (spicey sheep sausage) and chipolatas aux herbes (herb sausages)
Salad: Arugula and Fig salad
Cheese plate (focus on local sheep cheeses)
Dessert: Vanilla rice pudding with caramel

Wine: St. Chinian

Tisanne: Linden tree or chamomile

That's how we roll!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL!

Yes, Gerry is a "she"...she's just not used to seeing guys in tights. Me I don't notice anymore. 

And I'll show Dr A your torture-posting. He's an (proud) Italian from NYC stuck here in nowhere. 

He's going to hate you for this one.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> LOL!
> 
> And I'll show Dr A your torture-posting. He's an (proud) Italian from NYC stuck here in nowhere.
> 
> He's going to hate you for this one.


Philippe left out the donkey sausage and various organ meats.


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

How embarrassing ... he has a run in his stocking. Hope someone told him.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

WHAT???



MarkS said:


> Philippe left out the donkey sausage and various organ meats.


----------



## jhat2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Very beautiful area and great pictures!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> WHAT???


The French eat all kinds of things and Philippe feels that it is his patriotic duty to introduce his US friends to these things. One of those things was a donkey meat sausage that we had in 2008, Philippe also has bought andoiille sausage, which in France has tripe in it. I also have had liver pate in restaurants while on the Tour de Philippe. I keep waiting for my favorite organ meat, ris de veau (sweetbreads), but I think that their preparation and/or cost may save you from encountering them.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

MarkS said:


> The French eat all kinds of things and Philippe feels that it is his patriotic duty to introduce his US friends to these things. One of those things was a donkey meat sausage that we had in 2008, Philippe also has bought andoiille sausage, which is France has tripe in it. I also have had liver pate in restaurants while on the Tour de Philippe. I keep waiting for my favorite organ meat, ris de veau (sweetbreads), but I think that their preparation and/or cost may save you from encountering them.



My first serious boyfriend, back when I was 18-20, was a first generation English boy.

The first time we ate at his parent's house, I remember a table with a big brain on it, a big tongue, and some other unidentifiable delectibles.




I do not eat organs. Being an RN, I know what organs do. 

Philippe would have to be awfully sneaky to get anything past me. If he does, "Il va payer!"


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

What the hell do you do?!?! And how do I apply?!?!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> What the hell do you do?!?! And how do I apply?!?!


IF Philippe told you, he would have to kill you.


----------

